# No IPv6 assignment with QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 10Gb



## teisho (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi!
I have a problem with IPv6 and a QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 10Gb.
For some reason I can't get an non-static address.

The same configuration with CAT 6, mainboard ports at the same switch is working fine.

/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_bxe0="DHCP"
ifconfig_bxe0_ipv6="inet6 autoconf accept_rtadv"
```

`# ifconfig bxe0`

```
bxe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=527bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO>
    ether 00:10:18:xx:xx:xx
    hwaddr 00:10:18:xx:xx:xx
    inet6 fe80::xx:xx:xxx:3880%bxe0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    inet6 2001:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxxx:3880 prefixlen 64 autoconf 
    inet xxx.xx.xx.211 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast xxx.xx.xx.255 
    nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-SR <full-duplex>)
    status: active
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2018)

It's right here?

```
inet6 2001:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxxx:3880 prefixlen 64 autoconf
```


----------



## teisho (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes, strange. Suddenly there is an address.
But there is no internet connection:
`# ping6 2001:4860:4860::8888
ping6: UDP connect: No route to host`

```
Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags     Netif Expire
::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0
::1                               link#5                        UH          lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0
2001:xxx:xx:xxx::/64            link#1                        U          bxe0
2001:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx:3880 link#1                     UHS         lo0
fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::%bxe0/64                    link#1                        U          bxe0
fe80::xxx:xxx:xxx:3880%bxe0     link#1                        UHS         lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#5                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#5                        UHS         lo0
ff02::/16                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2018)

There's no default gateway for IPv6 so there's nowhere to go. Either you're not receiving one or you're getting the wrong one (which fails to apply).


----------



## teisho (Sep 14, 2018)

I see. 
I'm wondering why there is no default gateway over fiber. With CAT6 it's working.
Furthermore it takes a long time to get an IP address via fiber.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2018)

I'd fire up tcpdump(1) and see if there's any difference "on the wire". Maybe the issue is not with this FreeBSD machine but at the other end of the cable/fiber.


----------



## teisho (Sep 17, 2018)

The issue has to be with FreeBSD/driver.
I tested this setup with Debian. No Problem at all.
I'm completely baffled.

Edit: It's working fine with FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT


----------

